# Star Wars Episode VII: Set for 2015...



## Mehru (Oct 30, 2012)

...With more due afterwards.

http://www.slashfilm.com/disney-buys-lucasfilm-new-star-wars-film-2015/

In a conference call,  Disney execs discussed the previous success that Disney and LucasFilm  have had together, and the idea of bringing together the companies,  their stable(s) of characters, and approach to creative content, based  in part on the early experience of featuring _Star Wars_ content in Disney theme parks.

_Star Wars Episode VII_ will be released in 2015, and followed by _Episodes VIII_ and _IX_,  with long-term plans including a â€œnew Star Wars film every two to three  years.â€ Those will be part of Disneyâ€™s overal eight to ten film per  year plan. The _Indiana Jones_ franchise is mentioned in the  call, but one â€œencumbranceâ€ of Indy is the fact that Paramount has  released those films, so Disney canâ€™t quickly begin making new films in  that franchise.
_Star Wars_ is clearly the focus of Disneyâ€™s interest. Use of _Star Wars_ in games, parks, and television mentioned as well, with no specifics. The deal specifically brings the already in-development _Episode VII_  to Disney; which is to say, thereâ€™s a good amount of work done on that  film already, with plans in place for the next two episodes as well. And  one mention in the conference call is that Lucas has consulted on the  currently in-development _Episode VII_, â€œbut it is his intent to retire.â€

Personally, I'm really really saddened by the idea of new Star Wars films every 2 to 3 years. What about you guys?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 30, 2012)

Star wars episode VII: Mickey's downfall

No thanks, just let Star wars retire in all of it's glory


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 30, 2012)

Episode VII could be the best movie ever made and fans will still call it "shit".


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 30, 2012)

Well they did pretty good with The Avengers, but they had just barely owned Marvel at that point. 

I don't carry high hopes, but I guess it's worth watching and waiting.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 30, 2012)

Good lord. This thing will never die with dignity. 

If only Bea Arthur was still around. I'd see a movie about her owning that bar...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 30, 2012)

Disney doing what it has always done.


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 30, 2012)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!,


----------



## Tf'd Toucan (Oct 30, 2012)

Star Wars will never be allowed to die off.  Everything being done to it, (cartoon, novels, legos, etc)  Some is better left undone, but another movie might do well, however, disney.  Originally it was good with their animations, and some current animations, but dealing with something with as high regards as Star Wars might be too much of a jump.  This can be very controversial: big budget, or big ideas.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Oct 30, 2012)

Look, I'm fine with all the books, TV shows, and games they make around Star Wars. Those are perfectly fine, but leave the movies alone. We are perfectly fine with 6 movies.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 30, 2012)

How much longer before they release a daycare-themed animated spin-off for preschoolers?


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 30, 2012)

I don't care as long as they are good. But seriously, No Lucas=good.


----------



## Corto (Oct 30, 2012)

*FUCK

*EDIT: Wait, no Lucas? They may actually turn out good.


----------



## Corto (Oct 30, 2012)

Wait, let me rephrase that.

A franchise that has been bombarded with nothing but absolute stinking shit -sans a few good games here and there- for 30 years but has such a massive following and rich universe to tell stories in that it's a safe bet for investors to throw truckloads of money into is now being taken from the hands of the ineffective fattard that drove it into the ground with totalitarian ambition and trusted to one of the biggest companies in the world with all that includes (lots of great names working for them, possibility of amazing writers and directors, investors and producers that can actually say "no" to Jar Jar Binks-esque ideas instead of bending over for a stupid director as if he were Stalin).


*FUCK YEAH

*Absolute worst case scenario? Star Wars continues being an awesome trilogy of movies that was then gang raped by bad ideas and terrible sequels. Nothing really changes there.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 31, 2012)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Well they did pretty good with The Avengers, but they had just barely owned Marvel at that point.


I don't see why everyone assumes Disney will just turn it into a children's movie. Disney can do teen stuff. You don't see them pussifying Marvel or anything yet. 


Cortikins said:


> Wait, let me rephrase that.
> 
> A franchise that has been bombarded with nothing but absolute stinking shit -sans a few good games here and there- for 30 years but has such a massive following and rich universe to tell stories in that it's a safe bet for investors to throw truckloads of money into is now being taken from the hands of the ineffective fattard that drove it into the ground with totalitarian ambition and trusted to one of the biggest companies in the world with all that includes (lots of great names working for them, possibility of amazing writers and directors, investors and producers that can actually say "no" to Jar Jar Binks-esque ideas instead of bending over for a stupid director as if he were Stalin).
> 
> ...


This. I don't see why people get so pissy about it.


----------



## Demensa (Oct 31, 2012)

Meh, If they're good then I'll be happy. If they're bad, then I'll have a grand old time laughing them.


----------



## BRN (Oct 31, 2012)

A mediocre set of films gets a mediocre sequel.

Life goes on.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 31, 2012)

SIX said:


> A mediocre set of films gets a mediocre sequel.
> 
> Life goes on.


You should not have said that :V


----------



## Namba (Oct 31, 2012)

Jashwa said:


> I don't see why everyone assumes Disney will just turn it into a children's movie. Disney can do teen stuff. You don't see them pussifying Marvel or anything yet.



_Dragonslayer_ was a Disney movie. 'Nuff said.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Oct 31, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> How much longer before they release a daycare-themed animated spin-off for preschoolers?



While not _The Super Hero Squad Show_, they're getting there:
_
LEGO Star Wars: The Padawan Menace_





LEGO Star Wars: The Phantom Strikes Out:





They're not that bad. And I'd probably watch that_ The Super Hero Squad Show_ version, too. ^^;

But I was always under the impression that Lucas wouldn't allow another movie to be made (_Clone Wars_ theatrical release notwithstanding), and that he might have to be dead and buried a for about 3-minutes before Hollywood tears the franchise a new... movie. Didn't know he would allow the making for new movies. That took me by surprise.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 31, 2012)

Jashwa said:


> I don't see why everyone assumes Disney will just turn it into a children's movie. Disney can do teen stuff. You don't see them pussifying Marvel or anything yet.



Yeah, because everyone clearly knows that most Disney films are for kids and kids only. This includes anything they own like Marvel. (I remember when Disney bought Marvel everyone was going around talking about how The Avengers was going to be an animated romantic musical...you tell me if the avengers was anything like that.) 

I mean, it's not like everything's been as sugar-bowl as everyone claims it is. The black Cauldron? The Black Hole? 20,000 Leagues under the Sea? Legend of Sleepy Hollow? I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Oct 31, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!,


I think I just killed that button...


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 31, 2012)

I wonder how EA will deal with them and the rights to SW:TOR?


----------



## Anubite (Nov 1, 2012)

I am happy that George Lucas cant shit on the Franchise anymore then he already has with ep 1 2 and 3 as well as the re release.


----------



## Viridis (Nov 1, 2012)

Meh, the world's supposed to end before it releases. I'm sure we won't actually have to deal with the saga continuing.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 1, 2012)

At first I was worried about how Disney would handle the franchise. 

Then I realized that as long as the answer was "not like Lucas" nothing truly bad could come of it.


----------



## Anubite (Nov 1, 2012)

Exactly my thoughts on this particular subject.


----------



## HarryCanyon (Oct 23, 2013)

I dunno why people are prejudice against Disney?



I think Disney buying Lucasfilm is good, reasons:


Afterall Lucas felt like he was abused long enough by fans for the prequels, Indiana Jones 4, the tinkering of the OT, forgetting his promise to release the untouched with original trilogy on BD etc. plus Red Tails which was produced by him was a HUGE bomb in theaters last year and he calls it quits as he decides to retire from filmmaking and i think he made a smart move by selling his company and property to Disney.

Lucas had a friendship with Disney for a long time as he was one of the first kids to be at Disneyland when it first opened and he made those cool attractions based on Indy and SW at the parks especially Captain EO. Pixar was once one of his companies before Disney bought them in 2006 and i'm sure Disney will take good care of his company as he is now supporting his new family.

Afterall Disney did wonders with other properties they acquired like Marvel, Pixar, Ghibli and The Muppets and they also own ESPN and ABC which is nice. And they'll treat Lucasfilm/SW/Indy with respect like those other brands i mentioned.

Plus they hired GOOD writers especially the talented Michael Arndt who did the great screenplay to Toy Story 3 and a fine director for episode 7 who stated he is more SW fan than Star Trek fan as he is leaving ST for something he is more comfortable with. Lucas is out of the picture without his control and both Indiana Jones/SW are in good hands.

Plus we'll get SW/Indy/Lucasfilmland soon at Disneyworld which should be awesome and should come out 2016. Next we'll get some new SW toons with possibly a Indy toon (i can dream can i?) with new Lucasfilm stuff like maybe a Monkey Island animated movie.

And i hear this will be filmed in ACTUAL locations than all digital like the prequels and filmed on film rather than digital and will have LESS CGI but not too much but mainly practical effects (they did a comeback with Evil Dead remake) to be in the spirit of the old trilogy including a reunion of the original cast.

Soon Fox and Disney will join forces for a boxset in 2020 featuring the unaltered cuts now that they are out of Lucas's hands.


----------

